# Litter training help!!!



## angeef (Dec 18, 2007)

I have 3 gorgeous ferrets who live in a spacious converted avairy but I can't get them to litter train. They don't all use the same corner and will not use a litter box - I have tried putting their mess in litter box with fresh litter but they just tip the box up to empty it & then sleep in it.

It's getting really smelly & looks horrible when people come to look & you've got 2 messy corners. Help & advice needed please.

Also, last 2 days their mess has been quite loose - not as firm as it should but not water - they are fed chudleys ferret dried food - have they picked up a bug??

Any help & info gratefully received - Ange


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi 

I would say that the ferrets need to be put into a smaller area and see if things improve maybe have a hutch inside the run, then let them use a corner as normal for a week or two then introduce a litter tray putting it in the corner they chose. Also you could put a large rock uin the tray if its a big tray that way they wont tip it and they might scratch at the rock wich will help keep nails short. 

Id just monitor their motions if your in any doubt contact a vet.


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

You can never choose the corner for a ferret, they are very persistent and will show you their preference.:laugh:


----------

